# Independent financial advisor needed



## dietcoke (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a British expat in Kuwait, I'm thinking of returning to the UK later this year to go back to uni. I've been told that I need to open an offshore account to house my hard earned pennies, wanted a second opinion. Does anyone know of an independent financial advisor in Kuwait or the Middle East who can help me understand what I need to do.

I'm really bad at this stuff so need someone who speaks plain English and will tell it to me how it is.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Who has said you need an offshore account? They are generally a good thing for expats in the ME, but not specifically for people returning to the UK. If the question relates to tax, your liability all depends on your residency status.


----------



## lizaspik (Jan 16, 2013)

My husband works as an IFA here in Dubai, he always advises an Offshore account, Im not totally sure why, think its for money safety (you are covered offshore if the bank closes/colapses) and tax etc. I can ask him to message you if you want?


----------

